# Favorite ownhammer and ML lab ir packs?



## vejichan (Oct 26, 2019)

which ir packs from ownhammer and ML labs do you guys use the most?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Oct 26, 2019)

Heavy Hitters and Mega OS


----------



## noise in my mind (Oct 26, 2019)

I like the ownhammer bogner cab


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 27, 2019)

Assuming you don't own any ml sound lab stuff now, the "free" version of Mikko is the Mesa cab pack and is immensely powerful (especially for a free product).


----------



## vejichan (Oct 27, 2019)

Are there any limitations to the free version of MIKKO ? I mean can I actually just use it as is for recording etc? I understand buying the license will enable alot of features but is thte free version usable?


----------



## vejichan (Oct 27, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> Heavy Hitters and Mega OS



Are both of those packs from ownhammer and specific from those packs that you like?


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 27, 2019)

vejichan said:


> Are both of those packs from ownhammer and specific from those packs that you like?



Heavy Hitters is Ownhammer pack and Mega OS is from ML Sound Lab. I have both and like Heavy Hitters Vol. I a little more than Vol. II. ML Sound Lab is little bit different but in terms of tone very much in the same ball park. ML Sound Lab packs are all great, but for metal stuff I would recommend Boaner, Mega OS, Zila, or Freeman. Boaner and Mega OS are bit on the darker side, Boaner having the most amount of lows. Zila is kind of in the middle, quite a lot of upper frequencies and distinct resonance the Zilla cabs have. Freeman is very Marshall sounding and maybe tightest from all of these. Oh, and ML has new Orange 4x12" if you're into Orange cabs.

What I usually think from these IR-makers thah Mikko is really good at capturing a tone of an individual guitar cabinet and speaker, they sound more interesting in a weird way when compared to Ownhammer. OH sounds sometimes too clean and similar to each other, and you have to search from tons of IR's because their packs are huge, but their A1-picks and quick-start folders are really helpful for finding good results. Really a matter of taste and I tend to use both with my Atomic Amplifire, or Neural DSP and Mercuriall plugins.

One of the best examples of ML Sound Lab IR's I found.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 28, 2019)

vejichan said:


> Are there any limitations to the free version of MIKKO ? I mean can I actually just use it as is for recording etc? I understand buying the license will enable alot of features but is thte free version usable?


Yes, its totally usable. Lots of mic options too, and each section of the digital "speaker" is one of four speakers impulsed (12-3 is one speaker, 3-6 is another, etc)


----------



## vejichan (Oct 28, 2019)

So to clarify you mean the free mikko is totally usable as is? Of course buying mikko will unlock more options and cabs


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 28, 2019)

vejichan said:


> So to clarify you mean the free mikko is totally usable as is? Of course buying mikko will unlock more options and cabs


yep, it's just a stripped down version. It doesn't cut out or anything stupid like that.


----------



## vejichan (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks. So the free MIKKO can be used as an extra ir option. I am trying different irs


----------

